# Wellness dog food



## m03394 (May 8, 2010)

Spoke w/doggie dietician at the vets; long discussion about gunner's skin problems. Finally decided to switch to wellness:fish and sweet potato formula. She suggested to go with a totally new protein source in a high quality food. Started yesterday; very slow transition to avoid doggie diarrhea. Any comments from viewers that use this food would be appreciated.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Wellness is a quality kibble and I see you are dealing with skin issues so it makes sense. Just be sure to watch him closely and add the wellness slowly over a couple weeks.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog eats Wellness Core Ocean and does fine. She had skin and other allergies. I switched her from Orijen six fish, when it became hard to fine. She did not get a slow transition. I explained to my husband that we needed to start mixing the food. Before I knew it, he dumped the whole bag of Wellness in the bin with the Orijen. I fussed. His response?.....It's mixed now. MEN! Fortunately there were no problems. No diarrhea or anything. I would expect you to have as much success with the fish and sweet potato.
Good luck!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

My Gunner does extremely well on Wellness. We had fed the Super5 for quite a while and then switched him to their Core formula about a year and a half ago because I wanted to try grain-free when he was diagnosed with EPI. No complaints from me. I couldn't be happier with the results I've seen from Wellness.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i had mine on wellness fish and sweet potato, i honestly did not like the looks of their stools on it, kinda soft. i made a very slow switch and had them on it long enough to see if the stools straightened out and they did not.......i think wellness is a bit rich for some dogs....but some probably do just fine on it, it is a good food........

debbie


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Josie is on wellness core ( grain free) due to her EPI and is doing great!!.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i can only say my dogs have done great on wellness core ocean.

i dont care for the fish and sweet potato as its primary ingredient looks to be barley rather than fish as the name would suggest...and its a pretty low protein food....so, honestly i couldnt classify that particular formula as high quality.

id say if the food helps narrow down what is causing issues it can be helpful, but its not something i would want to feed a dog long term.

is the goal to feed a food with only one protein or could it be fish from several different fish sources? there are some foods that would actually be meat based that use primarily fish sources as their protein. (for example, something like wellness core ocean or canidae grain free salmon)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Our pup was on raw diet and wasn't doing well on it. We switched her to Wellness kibbles and mix half can wellness a day. She is doing fantastic no more vomiting and her coat is extremely shiny


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been feeding both of my dogs Wellness Core Ocean for several months now, and they're both doing fine on it. I like that it's grain-free, and their poops are even smaller and firmer than when I fed them Canidae Senior (I was feeding Max Sr too to help with his weight loss.)


----------

